# 5 months old GSD long haired,ears not up.



## sebywarlord (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello,my Odin will be 5 months old in 3 days,and i am beginning to worry about his ears,they don't stand up at all.
When he's in the house ,just walking around or doing normal stuff,he keeps his ears down,just like a labrador retriever
When i take him to the park and he sees other dogs he keeps them a little erect,not fully,just the bottom half .
Before Odin ,i had another GSD ,his ears were erect at 3 months old,that's why i am worried.
Odin is a long-haired black male,i seen both his parents,both with erect ears,father long haired.

I asked the vet when he was 3 months old about his ears and he gave me a straight up answer like "his ears will never stay erect" then he changed the subject.I was about to lose my **** ,for not giving me guidance or a reason ,so i just left..

Now my question is ,if i trim the hair on his ears,could that help ? could that make a differance ? i feel like the hair is weighing the ears down.

In the pictures below ,he was half asleep ,but it doesn't make much differance .

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: Odin is handsome just like he is. His ears fit his facial features. I won't trim the hair as that would mess up the lovely outline he has and doesn't affect the ears.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

His ears look very soft, I think I might have to agree with the vet... perhaps they just aren't meant to stand up. He looks gorgeous!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I think I would agree with the vet . 
the base of the ears are low set on the side .

the ear where you are holding one up is very broad at the base , and short - proportions are off.

are you sure that he is a purebred? His head structure looks like a spaniel , houndy type dog.

is the dog well? his lack lustre appearance and his right eye would worry me . 
just asking --


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

My Shelby is 'mostly' GSD and I don't know what else. She is long hair. Her ears have been up, down and everything in between. Her ears are HUGE. Her ears are mostly down. She will be three years old, in September. Even now, both ears 'can' go up, but often, she walks around with one up and one down. lol! I love her just the way she is.


----------



## sebywarlord (Jul 25, 2017)

I took odin to the vet yesterday for his monthly check-up,they said he is healthy.
He looks like that because i woke him up to take the pictures.

Well since he isn't KC registered,i can't be 100% sure he is pure breed, but the family i bought him from owned both his parents,which were beautiful and deffinetly pure breed.

I don't have a big problem with his ears not standing up ,but obviously i would like them erect,so i will try taping them for 1-2 weeks.What'll be will be.


Thanks for your replies guys.


----------

